# Eastport Me. group of bottles



## passthebottle (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a group of Eastport bottles that I have collected.  There is at least 2 more stoneware bottles from here that I am aware of, the blob top beer in the background is a Frank Mallock Easport Me. The ones in the front are local meds.
   Kinda makes ya feel like digging doesn't it?


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 7, 2008)

sure does! nice run...


----------



## adshepard (Mar 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: passthebottle
> 
> Here is a group of Eastport bottles that I have collected.  There is at least 2 more stoneware bottles from here that I am aware of, the blob top beer in the background is a Frank Mallock Easport Me. The ones in the front are local meds.
> Kinda makes ya feel like digging doesn't it?


 
 Love those!  I have a nice Malloch hutch and a couple of  E.E. Shead pothecary bottles that I've pulled off the bottom while diving in Eastport.  Did you dig those up in Eastport?  I spend my summers in Lubec.

 Alan


----------



## passthebottle (Mar 8, 2008)

Thought you would like them Alan, no I don't dig in Eastport but I live close enough ( 30 miles) , that every once in a while one will pop up where I live. So even though I didn't plan to start a run of these bottles I guess I wouldn't mind a couple more......and a couple more......so on and so on......


----------

